# A Joke



## dougiezerts (May 21, 2007)

How do you prefer your sushi cooked?


----------



## Caine (May 22, 2007)

......yes.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 22, 2007)

Well, actually, sushi is anything made with vinegared rice.  So............it can also involve cooked foods such as shrimp tempura and even grilled temphe for the vegetarians.  

So, I prefer my sushi on a plate - cooked or not!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (May 22, 2007)

Smoked!

Seriously. I prefer not to eat raw fish as I do not trust local supermarkets for sushi grade raw fish.  I even inquired some of the "nicer" and "busier" ones and they said they didnt recommend their raw fish.

I was let down because smoked fish has a strong flavor.  Oh well.  At least I won't get sick!


----------



## dougiezerts (May 23, 2007)

A friend of mine told me a story of how sushi was first "invented."
There was a typhoon on one of the Japanese islands, and they couldn't light fires for their cooking.  So the natives decided to just go ahead and eat their fish raw.
Not sure how true this is, though!


----------



## fireweaver (May 23, 2007)

uh, oh, Mikey, i gotta tell ya, plenty of smoking methods do NOT kill parasites that could be chillin' out in your fish flesh.  go with the flavor you love, and just hope for the best.


----------

